# TFO Mangrove



## Pete A. (Dec 10, 2010)

Just picked up a 7wt TFO Mangrove from IFly (great shop, great guys) Wed. Thus far have only cast it on the yard with a Academy budget WF7F however I so far really like this rod.

First I like the spartan labeling on it. Really don't want a fly rod to look like the side of a NASCAR vehicle with lots of flash and pizazzaz. This has length, wt, Mangrove. Simple and clean.

Initial tests show good accuracy and loads well for 25-70' casts. I find it easier to cast with accuracy than 2 other "name" 7wts I either own or have owned recently.

Plan on fishing with it tomorrow morn. Will post additional opinion after a day of fishing, hopefully even have bragging pics.

Pete A.


----------



## Mason m (Aug 7, 2011)

Great rod I have the 12wt They are very accurate! Hoping to land a **** on it this year!


----------



## Mason m (Aug 7, 2011)

Mason m said:


> Great rod I have the 12wt They are very accurate! Hoping to land a **** on it this year!


Tried to put p-o-o-n and the computer marked it out


----------



## tsubeta04 (Aug 13, 2012)

thanks foe the post.

i stopped by ifly on thursday and ordered mine but in 6wt.

very accurate. that thinf felt like i could sharpshoot.

very nice rod.

thise guys at ifly are great

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

I got a couple of FTU gift cards for my birthday last month. I'm thinking about picking up an 8 wt Mangrove once FTU gets them in.

IFly are good people too. Actually, I have no complaints with any of the shops around town. They all seem pretty decent for the most part.

Let me know what you think once you get to put it to good use, Pete.


----------



## Coconut Groves (Nov 2, 2011)

Banning Collins (the TFO rep) showed me one of these when they came out. Great rod for the price and Flip Pallot also contributed to the design.


----------



## Pete A. (Dec 10, 2010)

*Field Report*

Fished this morning with the 7wt Mangrove. I like it much better than the following 7wt I either currently own or have recently owned; TFO BVK, Sage Flight, Sage Vantage and 7wt Axiom.

This morning started calm and ended at about 15mph wind. With it was 8' hand made knotted leader (30# to 12#), SA SW Taper, Cabelas WLX 7.8. Started with poppers and ended with #1 streamers. Did not try any heavier Clousers as the fish were in thin water this morning plus this is an 7wt not an 8 or 9wt. Lost one very nice red and landed several 17"-19". Casting was blind casing to about 70'ish to accurate sight casting to 50'. So we had a good cross section of activity and applications.

None of the cast were from a deck above the water but in knee deep water. No shooting baskets used.

I really like that this rod shoots quickly without the harseness that some many "fast" rods today, what I mean is so many "fast rods need crisp rod work with tight loops to make accurate cast. The Mangove loves tight loops but will still provide control and accuracy when you aren't perfect.

My oldest son used it quite a bit too. he fell in love with it. He liked that he could throw 45' direct into a 15mph wind as well as cross wind and maintain control.

At 70'+ it felt fully loaded so not sure it's a 90'+ rifle but again were knee deep not 3' above water.

It's the best among the 7wts I've used and have been fly fishing since '68.

Pete A.

(action pic of Thomas)


----------

